# Mysterious hamster death



## Kimbaboon (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi people. My hamster, Tom, who is actually a female and I only found out on the day of her death, looked so weak and on the brink of death yesterday, Monday 4 September 2017. On Sunday, she was just as usual running all about and climbing up all her toys, but yesterday when I went to feed my hamsters food, only my other hamster woke up and was running around. She just lay there, with one eye closed. I then picked up her body, and it felt softer than usual, and when I picked her up , She just lay there and went to sleep. She would usually start running on my hands.She also refused to eat or drink, despite me offering her a metalwork. At night after I thought her to the vet, she started gasping for breath and not long after that, she was gone. I had to spend that minutes of her life doing my math homework. I hate math more now.
But the thing is, I'm really confused as to how my hamster was so lively and climbed and run on my hands the day before, and the very next day she just lay lifeless.
Now I have the phobia of my other hamster dying too and I feel the need to watch over her 24/7.
Anyone knows why my hamster just died all of a sudden?
Oh, she is about 1 year and 9/10 months old.but I don't think she died of old age


----------



## Clear Sparkle (Sep 24, 2017)

Most hamsters live between 1 and 2 years. 2 years is classed as a good age. 
Sometimes they get infections and pass away unfortunately.
Hamsters have a short life span sorry for your loss


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kimbaboon said:


> Hi people. My hamster, Tom, who is actually a female and I only found out on the day of her death, looked so weak and on the brink of death yesterday, Monday 4 September 2017. On Sunday, she was just as usual running all about and climbing up all her toys, but yesterday when I went to feed my hamsters food, only my other hamster woke up and was running around. She just lay there, with one eye closed. I then picked up her body, and it felt softer than usual, and when I picked her up , She just lay there and went to sleep. She would usually start running on my hands.She also refused to eat or drink, despite me offering her a metalwork. At night after I thought her to the vet, she started gasping for breath and not long after that, she was gone. I had to spend that minutes of her life doing my math homework. I hate math more now.
> But the thing is, I'm really confused as to how my hamster was so lively and climbed and run on my hands the day before, and the very next day she just lay lifeless.
> Now I have the phobia of my other hamster dying too and I feel the need to watch over her 24/7.
> Anyone knows why my hamster just died all of a sudden?
> Oh, she is about 1 year and 9/10 months old.but I don't think she died of old age


First of all sorry to hear of your loss.

Hamsters sadly don't have the longest of lives, the age of your hamster was good, so it is most likely she did die of old age.

Depending on the species of hamster they can live anywhere between 1.5 - 3 years on average.

A Syrians average lifespan is 2 - 2.5 years.


----------

